# Skeet and/or Trap



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Where is a good place for skeet and trap in NC that is open to the public, if such a place even exists? I'm in the Durham area if that helps. I do know about Durham Wildlife, but they appear to be member only for skeet. Thanks!


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

The only non-membership I know of would be : http://www.withersravenel.com/deepriver/DesktopDefault.aspx

They have sporting clay courses, not skeet or trap.

The range I'm a member of has a thrower, but doesn't have a skeet or trap course set up.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey, thanks for letting me know about Deep River! Great place! Went there today and until we about drown in the rain. LOL!


----------

